# Another short video



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Other video finally came thru. You can see how sloppy it was getting below the hill


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We...have got to get you talked into some new skins...lol


----------



## bigredgrizzly (Feb 18, 2010)

X2!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol. Yea I'm thinking about picking up a set of vampire tsl blems from the interco site. They have 27x10"s $50.


----------

